# Got control arms off, now need a shop...



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Spent the better part of yesterday and today removing the control arms so I could replace the bushings with Poly. I got the radius rod bushing pushed out. But the sleeved main bushing I can't do, after reading some of the posts again (GM4Lifes especially) I realize I need a hydro press to get those out. I have no idea what type of shops around here would do that work? Any suspension shops I suppose.

I also messed up the ball joints, so I had to order some and now I'm need them pressed out and the new ones pressed in as well...

Do the new Energy Suspension Control Arm bushings need to be pressed in? Or do I just need the shop to press out the old ones?

BTW, this is what the car looks like right now....


----------

